# Pesquisa de sismos em Portugal



## fablept (13 Jun 2020 às 16:54)

Boas.

Desenvolvi uma aplicação web simples para pesquisar sismos em Portugal. Tem muita coisa a melhorar, mas é o básico para encontrar sismos e enquanto não há alternativa oficial (IPMA, CIVISA), poderá ser útil.

*Link  http://wpsmap.com/portugal/searchmap/*

Só umas notas:
-Alguns erros poderão ocorrer 
-Não olhei ainda para mobile, por isso um portátil/computador de mesa é recomendado.
-Dediquei algum tempo à performance, mas algumas funções/opções poderão encravar o browser.
-Obter dados de sismos em Portugal é sempre complicado, o IPMA publica no website do ISC e em boletins, mas sempre com alguns meses de atraso. O CIVISA à excepção de PDF´s anuais, não publica mais dados.

Qualquer sugestão é bem vinda 

Todos os sismos em Portugal desde 1960, 63000 sismos (dados ISC)






Média de profundidade desde 1960 (dados ISC)


----------

